# ...in case you're assuming your music will always sound better played live



## JohnG (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## averystemmler (Jun 21, 2020)

Oh no.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 21, 2020)

They must be doing that to take the piss out of him.

Or is it taking the mickey? I forget which is which.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 21, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> They must be doing that to take the piss out of him.
> 
> Or is it taking the mickey? I forget which is which.



synonyms, je pense


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 22, 2020)

Correcte. J'ai cherché le genesis and it's a cockney rhyme: taking the Mickey Bliss -> taking the mickey.

But who is Mickey Bliss?


----------



## rgames (Jun 22, 2020)

Yeah that's bad. But I am married to an elementary school music teacher so I've actually heard worse.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 22, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> But who is Mickey Bliss?



He invented the Internet.


----------



## Gingerbread (Jun 22, 2020)

Oof. To any brass players: is there any reasonable explanation for this, other than it being deliberate?


----------



## Mornats (Jun 22, 2020)

You can see Putin declare war in his head at around 25 seconds in.


----------



## Rex282 (Jun 22, 2020)

If brass could kill.........


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jun 22, 2020)

The band was simply improvising, spicy chords.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 22, 2020)

I love it! It sounds like Syd Barrett coming back as a spirit, haunting the music to play with their heads.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 22, 2020)

SHRED?


----------



## visiblenoise (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm struggling to believe this is real


----------



## Manaberry (Jun 22, 2020)

Someone hasn't cleaned the midi files.


----------



## Gingerbread (Jun 22, 2020)

visiblenoise said:


> I'm struggling to believe this is real


I mean...I _hope_ it's real. But it would be pretty easy for someone to dub the audio of a middle school orchestra onto some footage of Putin in Egypt.


----------



## Ben (Jun 22, 2020)

Gingerbread said:


> I mean...I _hope_ it's real. But it would be pretty easy for someone to dub the audio of a middle school orchestra onto some footage of Putin in Egypt.


It's real :D
They have butchered more:


----------



## Akarin (Jun 22, 2020)

That's what happens when you produce a score without using expression maps and the keyswitches are converted with the MIDI.


----------



## Gingerbread (Jun 22, 2020)

Spitfire really needs to bring this orchestra to AIR to sample them. A timeless sound!


----------



## LudovicVDP (Jun 23, 2020)

We need to appreciate what it probably took to Putin to not burst into laughters


----------



## Eptesicus (Jul 3, 2020)

There is little that is more amusing than music being played terribly or something going hilariously wrong during a large, grandiose performance.

I think my very favourite is this:


----------



## RogiervG (Jul 6, 2020)

what's wrong with this? nothing.. intentionally written down by the composer...  i am sure of it, it must be!🙃


----------

